# Free feral pigeon for adoption



## mydogsgroomer (Jun 22, 2009)

I have hand fed this feral pigeon for a while now. some one brougt him to me to feed when they found it had fallen out of the nest. Now he needs a n ew home, and he is way to tame to let go. I dont want money for him, but my only condition is that he doesnt go into an aviary. He does not get along with other pigeons, and as he tries to fight with them, half the time he gets hurt. I am located in California, in San Diego. If you are interested in giving this sweetheart a chance at a great life, please let me know. 619-381-7123


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

You may want to post a picture of your bird, people love to look at them. Why are you unable to keep your little pigeon companion?

Good luck!


----------

